# Transrectal Prostate Biopsy



## debtaube (Jun 15, 2015)

Is the correct anesthesia code for anesthesia provided for a transrectal prostate biopsy 00400?


----------



## jrwclean (Jun 15, 2015)

*Transrectal prostate biopsy*

No. More information is needed.

Normally the anesthesia for a transrectal prostate biopsy is performed in the urologist's office under local anesthesia, which is included in the procedure (55700). If a nerve block was used into nerve bundles outside the prostate, the code is 64450. However, for Medicare patients, the nerve block is included in the procedure. Other payers may have differing policies regarding a nerve block.


----------



## lcole7465 (Jun 15, 2015)

More information is needed. Such where the procedure was performed and mode of anesthesia.


----------

